# What Drill Press to buy under $350?



## Zig (Dec 28, 2011)

Have been looking at adding a drill press to my garage shop. I am looking at floor units; the Porter Cable 15" FLOOR 12-SPEED DRILL PRESS ($279 at lowes) or Northern Industrial Floor Drill Press — 16-Speed, 3/4 HP ($279). I have both stores in my city. I have looked at grizzle but the shipping cost make me think I'd rather buy more tools. Any advice would be great.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

If you have a Home Depot nearby, see what they are selling their Ridgid DP1550 at, should they still have any. If they do, it should be well under your budget.


----------



## Spence (Dec 23, 2011)

Home Depot wants $500 for that Ridgid drill press. The Porter Cable got fair reviews, with a few mentioning customer service being there biggest gripe. I am not familiar with Northern Industrial so I cant comment on that press. Lowe's is good to work with for returns should there be a need. In your situtation, with the information I have, I would go with the Poter Cable. Happy hunting!


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Do you have to go new? If not there are always good deals on CL for drill presses for some reason. I got a Craftsman benchtop for 75 bucks and the thing works like new and does everything I need it to do......I see floor standing ones all the time...just a thought


----------



## Zig (Dec 28, 2011)

Doesn't have to be new, i have been looking on CL on and off but now that i am ready to buy i will do that more often. If i should wait a little longer and raise by budget to $500 that is an option. I just have lots of tools I still need to get. Thanks for the input.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i bought an import many years ago, 1 hp, 12 spd, 1/2" chuck. table is never adequate, so plan on putting a larger wooden one on. chuck's are seldom high quality, or can't tighten small. i put a jacobs 14n on 0" - 1/2" (~$100). The cheaper units usually have some run-out (chuck rotation out-of-true). someting to watch for...


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

cocheseuga said:


> If you have a Home Depot nearby, see what they are selling their Ridgid DP1550 at, *should* they still have any. If they do, it *should* be well under your budget.





Spence said:


> Home Depot wants $500 for that Ridgid drill press. The Porter Cable got fair reviews, with a few mentioning customer service being there biggest gripe. I am not familiar with Northern Industrial so I cant comment on that press. Lowe's is good to work with for returns should there be a need. In your situtation, with the information I have, I would go with the Poter Cable. Happy hunting!


They're being clearanced out at many stores and can be found for under $300. I got my floor model for $150.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Zig said:


> Doesn't have to be new, i have been looking on CL on and off but now that i am ready to buy i will do that more often. If i should wait a little longer and raise by budget to $500 that is an option. I just have lots of tools I still need to get. Thanks for the input.


If you are willing to buy used, you should be able with a little patience and widening your search be able to find a 3/4 or 1 hp either very large bench or full floor model, almost new or newish looking for $300.
I have run across several in the last 3 months that would be great in any wood shop, however while a decent drill press is high on my acquisition list, my budget is depleted and so I am waiting for my funds to replenish. If you save $200 off the $500 you can put that toward other tools or equip for your shop.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I love, let me say again, love, my Porter Cable from Lowes. The features and quality can't be beat at that price point. I use the light and laser on almost every operation, and the belt switches and ease of use cannot be overstated. A good press for sure.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I've seen a couple others on this forum like ACP who are very happy with the Porter Cable. It has more power and longer quill travel than the Ridgid. When I was looking it seemed to be the winner head to head with Ridgid or Grizzly. I ended up finding a great used machine before pulling the trigger on it. The PC should do what you need. As others have said though with this or the others plan on building or getting an auxiliary fence for woodworking. Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zig (Dec 28, 2011)

cocheseuga said:


> They're being clearanced out at many stores and can be found for under $300. I got my floor model for $150.


I stopped in today and HD isn't carrying floor drill presses anymore. Only bench top because of having a problem with enough room in their tool section (per the HD guy in the tool department) that must be why you got your so cheap. I think I'll buy the Porter Cable unless I see something on CL. Thanks everyone for the input.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Location isn't just important in realestate.....it can be a make it or break it in equip availibilty.Finding quality used,classic old american DP's in some areas is a no-brainer.Not busting on Pac-rim....anything,just sayin that theres some mighty sweet old DP's out there for the taking.

In no particular order.....Powermatic,Delta,Clausing,Walker/Turner regularly go for <300$ in an awful lot of parts of U.S.Again,depending on your locale....you can get downright picky.Meaning you can build a whole library of equip within one brand.Best of luck,BW


----------



## Zig (Dec 28, 2011)

So I couldn't wait and I got a porter cable for $250 from lowes. Looking forward to using in.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

*Good deal!*

Congratulations! Great price. Let us know what you think and post pix! :thumbsup:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Grizzly's G7946 seems like a good deal at $325. Its a 5 speed radial drill press and won an editors choice award from PWW. I have no experience with it but it seems like a steal!


----------



## Spence (Dec 23, 2011)

Zig said:


> So I couldn't wait and I got a porter cable for $250 from lowes. Looking forward to using in.


I'm curious because I've had my eye on this drill press; was it on sale? How did you get it for so cheap?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Congrats Zig. I hope it serves you well. Spence, the pc is on sale for 279 right now in SD. If you can scrounge a 10 percent off coupon or if you are a veteran that will put it near 250 before taxes.


----------



## Zig (Dec 28, 2011)

Spence said:


> I'm curious because I've had my eye on this drill press; was it on sale? How did you get it for so cheap?


Spence, I went to lowes and saw that they didn't have any more than the display. So I asked them to sell me the display and they discounted it 10%. The nice thing was it was all ready assembled, when I got home I had to fix one thing they put on wrong and just tighten up some bolts. So far I really like it. The laser works well and the light is really nice. 

I need to build a table for it now. Any suggestion on size? I am thinking 2'6" wide by 1'6" deep. I am thinking 4 t tracks and a fence kind of like this one.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

The Harbor Freight DP table gets consistently high marks and is said to be a great value for just the hardware alone. I will be buying mine today or tomorrow. $26.24 or $27.99 depending on coupon.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I had the HF DP table and it is a good value for the money. I found it to be too small for my big old Powermatic and replaced it with the Woodpecker DP table (which is awesome!) One thing to watch out/plan for if you make your own is leaving room for the handles to spin. It's easy to line something up only to find that the handle rotates into your fence. :blink: 

One other thing, if you already have an investment in hold-downs or other t-track hardware you will want to be sure they are compatible with what you buy or build. I had gotten some Rockler hold downs and they didn't fit into either the Harbor Freight or the Woodpecker t-track. (I think HF and WP are 1/4" where Rockler is 5/16".) If you go with Rockler these hold-downs are excellent and a bargain at $5 and change:
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=22010&filter=hold downs


----------



## Zig (Dec 28, 2011)

I had a really hard time finding the HP rating porter cable drill press. All I could find is 8 amp on the motor. The instruction manual says 1 HP peak. I wonder what the normal operating HP is? Any one know? Great deal on the hold downs. Do you know how long the sale is for?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

When i was looking at getting this I did some research on actual HP since I didn't buy the 8 amp 1 HP thing. In general what I found was it's probably closer to somewhere between 1/2 and 3/4 HP. There are apparenlty a lot of factors involved with actual HP rating beyond amps. I think PC may have inflated the 1 HP claim a bit.


----------



## ATL Jack (Dec 11, 2011)

I know this thread is over a month old but I am bumping it as I am in the market for a drill press. I am having a hard time finding something that is a better value than the Porter Cable. I hear that the 5-speed Grizzly is a great machine, but its $400 including shipping and only has 3 1/4" spindle travel. At $300 picked up locally, the Porter Cable offers a 4" spindle travel and I like the sound of the laser guides. To get a Grizzly with 4"+ travel I would have to spend $700 with shipping for the 17" model. That extra 3/4" travel on the PC is awfully enticing. 

I am still looking locally for something used, but it seems everything in this price range has less than a 4" travel. The $300 PC leaves me with some extra cash to spend on a drill press table...

Does anyone else want to chime in and offer some thoughts on this?


----------



## 2ACR (Jan 25, 2012)

ATL Jack said:


> I know this thread is over a month old but I am bumping it as I am in the market for a drill press. I am having a hard time finding something that is a better value than the Porter Cable. I hear that the 5-speed Grizzly is a great machine, but its $400 including shipping and only has 3 1/4" spindle travel. At $300 picked up locally, the Porter Cable offers a 4" spindle travel and I like the sound of the laser guides. To get a Grizzly with 4"+ travel I would have to spend $700 with shipping for the 17" model. That extra 3/4" travel on the PC is awfully enticing.
> 
> I am still looking locally for something used, but it seems everything in this price range has less than a 4" travel. The $300 PC leaves me with some extra cash to spend on a drill press table...
> 
> Does anyone else want to chime in and offer some thoughts on this?


 
I'm in your Boat. Thats all I got!


----------



## BaldEagle2012 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have the Rigid mod. # 15501, and have had it for about 5 years now. Not a single problem with it, although I didn't pay the price they have it for today. My price was in the $300-350 range. 
Very good, true and accurate. 
I would recommend this drill press to anyone.


----------



## Zig (Dec 28, 2011)

ATL jack,

I ended up getting the PC from lowes. I had the same thoughts and issues as you have. Of not having any other options locally. Home depot locally isnt stocking the rigid floor drill press anymore so I would have had to order online and have it shipped. Also northern tools is a company I have bought hand tools from in the past and they make their own model of a drill press. I read reviews and people seemed to like it. They have a local store where I live but I ended up just buying the PC from lowes. I got the display model for 10% off. Love the drill. If you have a northern tool where you live might be worth checking out. Let us know your thoughts if you do. www.northerntool.com


----------



## ATL Jack (Dec 11, 2011)

I do have a Northern Tool in my area, but I dont know anything about the quality of their tools. They have a 15" 1hp with 3 11/64" swing on sale for $320 and a 13" 3/4 hp for $250. I still like the 4" swing on the PC, but is Northern Tool a better manufacturer?


----------



## Zig (Dec 28, 2011)

ATL Jack said:


> I do have a Northern Tool in my area, but I dont know anything about the quality of their tools. They have a 15" 1hp with 3 11/64" swing on sale for $320 and a 13" 3/4 hp for $250. I still like the 4" swing on the PC, but is Northern Tool a better manufacturer?


Honestly I don't know. The reviews I read, people liked them. I have only bought tools like wrenches and stuff from them nothing power related. Let me know what you decide.


----------



## Zig (Dec 28, 2011)

Here are the photos of my table and fence. Nothing super special. I plan on adding some drawers under it.


----------



## CWBowen (Feb 23, 2012)

I too considered the pc. It seems to be a great value. I ended up with a 20" for 400 off of cl.
What size did you go with on your table? Do your track locations work good? 
I'm getting ready to build a table for mine and I'm looking for ideas.


----------



## Zig (Dec 28, 2011)

The track locations are great. I may add one short one in the center up to the removable drilling area. The size is 29.5" x 19.5". A big deciding factor for me on size was I already had the plywood and didn't need to buy more. But I do like the size. I am considering building drawers. We'll see.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*what?*



Zig said:


> I stopped in today and HD isn't carrying floor drill presses anymore. Only bench top because of having a problem with enough room in their tool section (per the HD guy in the tool department) that must be why you got your so cheap. I think I'll buy the Porter Cable unless I see something on CL. Thanks everyone for the input.


Hi!
Always thought HD tool dept. needed more floor space, and better staffing. That being said, many times, finding an associate is next to impossible, one has to search another department to find help on topics they rarely know anything about :thumbdown:!
As for needing space for a floor DP, let's face it, the footprint for one is really quite small, and if you can't show it, it's difficult to sell it. Simple retail rule !
Best, Marena


----------

